

Show HN: Add 3D gestures to your applications - rywang
http://threegearsystems.blogspot.com/2012/09/hello-from-3gear-systems.html

======
rywang
Hello HN! We're a three-person team building 3D gestural user interfaces. We'd
love to get your feedback!

